# Vorsicht fliegende Fische! (Angler vor Australien tödlich verunglückt)



## Debilofant (15. August 2020)

Vor Australien kam es wohl zum wiederholten Mal zu einer lebensgefährlichen Kollision von Bootsinsassen bzw. Anglern und einer mir konkret nicht bekannten Makrelenart, die wohl hin und wieder mal weit aus dem Wasser springt.









						18-Kilo-Makrele springt auf Fischerboot und trifft Angler tödlich
					

Tragisches Unglück in der Cullen Bay vor der Küste Nordaustraliens. Ein 56-jähriger Mann ist dort mit seiner Familie und Freunden zum Angeln mit einem Fischerboot rausgefahren, als ein Fisch an Bord springt und den Mann trifft. Er stirbt.




					www.focus.de
				




Soweit ich es herauslese, waren die Fische nicht gedrillt worden, sondern aus heiterem Himmel bzw. während der Fahrt übers Boot geschossen. Von gedrillten Schwert- und Sailfischen war mir ein gewisses Gefahrenpotenzial für Leib und Leben bislang zwar bekannt, aber dass man von einem Fisch ohne Vorwarnung bzw. wohl während des Bootfahrens als Geschoss getroffen und dabei dann sogar schwerst verletzt oder leider sogar getötet werden kann, ist zumindest mir dann auch neu.

Tragische Sache.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. August 2020)

Habe das in extremen Verhältnissen in einer TV-Doku über Gewässerfremde Fischarten in einem See in den USA oder Kanada gesehen: Da fuhr ein Boot über einen See und hunderte von Schuppenkarpfen sprangen aus dem Wasser und auch ins Boot! 

Dabei sind einige Insassen von den Fischen getroffen worden! 
Rechnet man zu der Größe und dem Gewicht eines Fisches, der in ein Boot springt, noch die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes hinzu, dann ist die Wucht eines Aufpralls auf Brust, Hals oder Rücken eines Menschen so stark, das es zu inneren Verletzungen bzw. Blutungen kommen kann, die durchaus tödliche Folgen haben können! 

Im Fälle des bedauernswerten Anglers war dieser leider zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort....


----------



## Andal (15. August 2020)

Das waren aber Silber- und keine Schuppenkarpfen. In den mittleren USA ein echtes Problem!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Im Fälle des bedauernswerten Anglers war dieser leider zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort....




Ein langes Leben ist eine Verkettung vieler glücklicher Umstände!


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2020)

Eine 18-Kilo-Makrele ist aber auch eine für Männer... 


@Andal 
Asian carp sagen die Amis ganz pauschal dazu - wird man beim Zurücksetzen erwischt, gibt's empfindliche Strafen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine 18-Kilo-Makrele ist aber auch eine für Männer...




Sogar für zwei, würde ich sagen und dann müssen auch beide richtig Hunger haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. August 2020)

18 Kilo?!

*Holy Mackerel! *


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2020)

Die Meeräschen aufm Rio Muga machen das auch wenn ich durchheize. Erst vor 5 Wochen ist mir eine an Kopf geknallt. Bestimmt fast ein Kilo. 

Lustig ist das nicht. Wirst bewusstlos und fällst in Fluss....


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein langes Leben ist eine Verkettung vieler glücklicher Umstände!



Hallo,

Du bist ja ein richtiger Philosoph . Die Aussage ist absolut richtig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bertone (15. August 2020)

Wird wohl eine Spanische Makrele, ein Queenfish oder eine Cobia gewesen sein.
Selbst erlebt mit Fliegenden Fischen. Insbesondere nachts muss man auf der Hut sein, da passiert es immer mal wieder, dass Einschläge kommen, wenn Thune und Speerfische Jagd auf die machen. Die sind beim Start aus dem Wasser bis zu 70km/h schnell, wenn man einen mit nur 0,5-1kg an den Ommes bekommt ist Schicht im Schacht.
Andererseits sind die alle recht lecker. Hat was, wenn das Frühstück vom Deck gesammelt werden kann, und als Köderfische sind sie auch prima.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. August 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Wird wohl eine Spanische Makrele, ein Queenfish oder eine Cobia gewesen sein.



Anstatt von einer Makrele hätte die Presse lieber von einer lokalen Makrelenart berichten sollen. In unseren Breiten glaubt "Otto Normal" sonst schnell an eine 18 Kilo schwere "Nordsee-Makrele" und ist zurecht erstaunt. Das Symbolbild der Pressemeldung tut sein Übriges dazu.

Aber wahrscheinlich gibt das Sommerloch in diesem Jahr keine Krokodile oder Killerwelse in irgendwelchen Badeseen her.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2020)

Nordaustralien... die giftigsten Schlangen, tödliche Spinnen, Würfelquallen, Haie... jetzt auch noch fliegender Fisch. Gibt es in dem Land irgendwas, was einem nicht nach dem Leben trachtet?


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2020)

Ja! Hervorragende Musiker...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. August 2020)

Und süße Baby-Koalas!







Was ist süßer als ein süßer Baby-Koala?







Zwei süße Baby-Koalas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. August 2020)

Und süße kleine Häschen ... die sich dummerweise vermehrt haben. 





Aber der Kollege hier tut bestimmt auch nüscht, naja vielleicht wenn er zornig ist.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2020)

Leider nur noch auf Tasmanien und krebsbedingt auch dort auf nem absteigenden Ast...


----------



## Andal (15. August 2020)

...und dann das Klima in der Region. Ich würde ja am Flughafen das erste Mal kollabieren.


----------



## Bertone (15. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nordaustralien... die giftigsten Schlangen, tödliche Spinnen, Würfelquallen, Haie... jetzt auch noch fliegender Fisch. Gibt es in dem Land irgendwas, was einem nicht nach dem Leben trachtet?


Nö 

zu dem Thema: Dan Riskin, Biologe 'Mother Nature is trying to kill you'. Interessante und kurzweilige Lektüre.
Sind wirkliche Bazis da draussen. Blaugeringelte Krake ist so einer/eine. Klein und echt knuffig, aber hallo! Oder manche Kegelschnecken, die hübschen Dinger, die üblicherweise leer am Strand liegen. Einigen von denen am besten nicht im Dunkeln begegnen. Ich gebe zu: hat etwas morbides.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. August 2020)

Solcher Art Bootsunfälle gibt es immer wieder mal.
Hier wurde 2008, eine Dame aufm Sonnendeck von einem Adlerrochen erschlagen.









						USA: Riesiger Rochen springt in ein Boot und tötet Frau - WELT
					

In Florida ist ein gewaltiger Rochen auf ein Ausflugsboot gehechtet und hat eine Frau erschlagen, die sich auf dem Deck gesonnt hatte. Der Fisch krachte der Urlauberin direkt auf den Kopf. Der Vorfall weckt Erinnerungen an den Tod des Tierfilmer Steve Irwin: 2006 stach ihn ein Rochen ins Herz.




					www.welt.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Andal (15. August 2020)

@Taxidermist war das etwa der Rochus finkbeinerii?


----------



## Michael.S (15. August 2020)

Die Wombats nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2020)

Erneuter "Hai Noon" vor der Küste Australiens. 









						Australien: Hai beißt Surferin – Ehemann prügelt ihn in die Flucht - WELT
					

Mit viel Körpereinsatz hat ein Mann nach einer Hai-Attacke seiner Frau das Leben gerettet. Der Australier schlug auf das Tier ein, nachdem es sich im Bein der Frau verbissen hatte. „Unglaublich“ fanden das die Augenzeugen.




					www.welt.de
				




Sharky schön eine Links-rechts-Kombination verpasst. Ich sehe die PeTA schon toben, von wegen Haie als Sportgerät.

Trotz Ultima Ratio, sicherlich eine geistesgegenwärtige und außergewöhnliche Aktion des Mannes. Gerettet hat die Frau am Ende aber wohl das Glück.
Viele "Hai-Opfer" verbluten im Wasser oder aber am Strand, je nachdem ob beim Biss eine Hauptschlagader erwischt wurde oder nicht.
Direkt gefressen werden sicherlich die wenigsten Leute.


----------



## Mikesch (17. August 2020)

Wer sich in die Natur begibt lebt gefährlich.


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ja! Hervorragende Musiker...


Hab kurz befürchtet, du würdest "Corona" antworten.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

Und die Burschen vom Australischen Spielmannszug helfen gegen all das schröckliche Getier?


----------



## Fruehling (17. August 2020)

Nur mental, Andal...


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

Fahr ma lieber nach Irland. Da hat der Hl. Patrick dafür gesorgt, dass es keine Schlangen gibt.


----------



## Bertone (17. August 2020)

Jup! Das waren Zeiten, komplett ungezieferfrei.

Anwendungsbeispiel Aussi-Band:


----------

